# Kinda back



## tigerdriver (Oct 15, 2012)

Been an odd few months .Poorly Dad issues , ( bad ) new girlfriend ( good ) job related ups and downs ( bad ) and some other family rubbish ( yup bad again ) has meant that my little work bench has spent most of the year gathering dust . 

Well it looks like things are on an even keel for a while at least so I am gonna try get back to some modelling , which I have missed alot . 

Time still a bit of an issue , but will try the little and often thing and see how it goes 

Looks like an Airfix 1/48 Ju87 will be my opener, doesnt fit a GB I know but they are odd looking things and i fancy a splat at some Luftwaffe colours 

As ever the quality of work and support on here are something of an inspiration, even if I am just lurking and admiring the builds of the masters


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice to see you back. Looking forward to your next build.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 15, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcome back and hope things stay calm for ya


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Agree x 2...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2012)

Agree with all - good to have you back, and hope things sort themselves out for you.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 15, 2012)

+1


----------



## tigerdriver (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Spent an hour last night sorting out what paint colours i will need etc , really looking forward to getting started again


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2012)

Good your back...jump right in we are here to help and support...!


----------



## Rogi (Oct 17, 2012)

woooo  welcome back! (good


----------

